# For Twilight Fans



## Ginny (Nov 6, 2008)

For those of you who enjoyed Twilight by Stephanie Meyer, she has posted the partial draft of "Midnight Sun" on her website. Evidently the draft was illegally posted to the internet and she has abandoned the book. It was to be the Twilight story from Edward's perspective. She has posted it for all to read. Here is the link:

http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/midnightsun.html


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Cool, I had seen something about that earlier, but I hadn't finished the series yet.  Then, of course, I forgot all about it.  Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## Mnemosyne (Oct 31, 2008)

I had this in PDF form and transferred it to my Kindle via Amazon. It has some glitches, but transfers well. It's unfortunate that she isn't planning on continuing it, I rather like hearing Edward's point of view.

Nemo


----------



## Ginny (Nov 6, 2008)

I also transfered to my Kindle.  I agree.  I am disappointed that she has decided to abandon the book.  It is really interesting to get the other perspective.


----------



## Guest (Nov 29, 2008)

Sounds like she was originally going for the Anne Rice thing. Too bad, we can see how it worked for Lestat.


----------



## farmwife99 (Nov 22, 2008)

Thanks for the info.  I just downloaded the PDF and had it translated from my Kindle.
First time I had anything translated, boy was that easy.


----------



## klrodrigues (Mar 29, 2009)

I am unable to access this with my adobe... been having problems with my PC lately  .. is there anyone that is able to email it to me so I can transfer to my K2?
thanks


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

How far was she into midnight sun before she quit?? Is she planning to start over or just write a totally new book or is the series finished?


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> How far was she into midnight sun before she quit?? Is she planning to start over or just write a totally new book or is the series finished?


Here is the information from her website. She has put _Midnight Sun_ on hold indefinitely.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

direct link to the released draft. Its 230 pgs
http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks! I had downloaded this before and forgotten about it! I am going to send it to my Kindle now!


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

I loved the 12 chapters of MS that SM started. I am hoping she's finishing it in secret. I think it's better than any of the TW books & it's permanently on my Kindle. 

Edward is a far more fascinating character in MS than he was in TW & gives a great insight into the rest of the Cullens too. One day I plan to read it side by side with Twilight to see Bella's & Edward's POVs together.


----------



## kindlevixen (Jan 13, 2009)

I thought she stated already that she was going to finish it. I remember an update post to her site saying so on the main page, but they don't archive them I guess.  I hope so, I liked it better than Twilight.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

patchymama said:


> I thought she stated already that she was going to finish it. I remember an update post to her site saying so on the main page, but they don't archive them I guess. I hope so, I liked it better than Twilight.


She has said that she might start working on it again after all the fuss dies down and people stop talking about it for 2 years or more; so every time I see another article about it, I cringe and think it might delay her longer. Like I said, I just hope she's doing it in secret somewhere. I'd actually like all the books from Edward's POV but that's just greedy.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

danfan said:


> Edward is a far more fascinating character in MS than he was in TW & gives a great insight into the rest of the Cullens too.


I agree that he was very interesting in MS.



> One day I plan to read it side by side with Twilight to see Bella's & Edward's POVs together.


I have done this - and it is really neat; yes, here's hoping that she's either working on it in secret or just building up suspense and demand.


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

CegAbq said:


> I agree that he was very interesting in MS.
> I have done this - and it is really neat; yes, here's hoping that she's either working on it in secret or just building up suspense and demand.


I think there would be a huge demand, not just from Twi fans either. I know a lot of people who enjoyed MS more than Twilight & I think it would pull in more male readers too. My son, for example, tried Twilight and was bored by chapter 3 of Twilight but loved all of MS.


----------



## koland (Nov 24, 2008)

It's just as likely she gave up on it due to the uproar of unsatisified die hard fans when the fourth book came out (accompanied by the huge number of retail returns; or at least stories of such), with campaigns started to boycott anything else she wrote (not that boycotts work well).  In all that furor, out she comes and releases the draft into the wild, while "giving up" on further work on it.

Can't say I minded. The audience was obviously 13 year old girls and the reading level stayed about there (the ones I got thru; with a shared Kindle account, they were already bought), but in a way that gave the impression that the author's writing level was stuck there as well (not just that it was written for tweens).


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Vegas_Asian (Experiment#305) said:


> direct link to the released draft. Its 230 pgs
> http://www.stepheniemeyer.com/pdf/midnightsun_partial_draft4.pdf


can anyone give me a simple detailed easy way to transfer this to my kindle? I have never emailed a pdf to amazon before and I thought it would be too confusing so if anyone has any simple step-by-step directions plmk!? I'd love to read this but it gives me a major headache reading it on my comp.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's actually pretty easy.  Send the file as an attachment to your kindle e-mail address.  That's really all there is to it.  My experience is that if it is all text it'll convert pretty well, though won't have a lot of fancy formatting, like different sizes for chapter headings or anything.  The only annoyance is that it'll show on your kindle as the file name title with author as your originating e-mail address (do make sure you send it from one of your approved addresses.)

There are other ways to convert PDF's as well using 3rd party programs. . . .Mobipocket Creator is one and there are others folks use as well.  The advantage of any of them is that you can fix the title/author problem.  But there are more steps involved.

Ann


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's actually pretty easy. Send the file as an attachment to your kindle e-mail address. That's really all there is to it. My experience is that if it is all text it'll convert pretty well, though won't have a lot of fancy formatting, like different sizes for chapter headings or anything. The only annoyance is that it'll show on your kindle as the file name title with author as your originating e-mail address (do make sure you send it from one of your approved addresses.)
> 
> There are other ways to convert PDF's as well using 3rd party programs. . . .Mobipocket Creator is one and there are others folks use as well. The advantage of any of them is that you can fix the title/author problem. But there are more steps involved.
> 
> Ann


Thank you for this, I just did it and I dont know why but im amazed!! The document came back to me saying midnightsun-partial-draft just like you said it would but thats ok I know what it is. Thanks for teaching me how to do this, it was much simpler than I thought and made me surprisingly cheerful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

You have 2 Kindle e-mail addresses.  One is @kindle.com, one is @free.kindle.com.  If you send it to @kindle.com, it will show up on your Kindle automatically the next time you turn on WN.  Some have had the experience that if WN is not on when the e-mail is sent the mail doesn't go through so that's easy enough to do if you're concerned.

If you send it to the free one it actually comes back, converted, to the e-mail address you sent the original file from.  You then have to transfer it yourself via USB as described in the users manual.  It's not really hard, but I find just sending it direct to the Kindle is easier.  Caveat:  Amazon has said they'll charge 10 cents for a conversion direct to the Kindle but there are no reports of anyone actually being charged.

Ann


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> You have 2 Kindle e-mail addresses. One is @kindle.com, one is @free.kindle.com. If you send it to @kindle.com, it will show up on your Kindle automatically the next time you turn on WN. Some have had the experience that if WN is not on when the e-mail is sent the mail doesn't go through so that's easy enough to do if you're concerned.
> 
> If you send it to the free one it actually comes back, converted, to the e-mail address you sent the original file from. You then have to transfer it yourself via USB as described in the users manual. It's not really hard, but I find just sending it direct to the Kindle is easier. Caveat: Amazon has said they'll charge 10 cents for a conversion direct to the Kindle but there are no reports of anyone actually being charged.
> 
> Ann


Ann, thank you so much! This was entirely to simple, I had it in my head as being much more complicated! I left my WN on and within 5-10 minutes I saw the new item downloaded on my kindle. Thanks for the help!

ALSO I found this posted on stephanie meyer's website .. "June 2008 Update: In response to the outrageous number of emails that I have received with questions concerning Midnight Sun, I talked to Stephenie this weekend and she asked me to let everyone know that Midnight Sun is her next project. She has not yet finished writing it (and there is no timeline set up, so we all need to put a lot of effort into being patient for a while longer), but she is definitely still planning on having it published. And, after Breaking Dawn comes out, Stephenie will have much more time to focus on writing Midnight Sun"


----------



## kari (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^  Oh that's good news!  I was bummed when the draft ended because I really wanted to finish reading Edward's "side of the story."


----------



## danfan (Apr 17, 2009)

koolmnbv said:


> Ann, thank you so much! This was entirely to simple, I had it in my head as being much more complicated! I left my WN on and within 5-10 minutes I saw the new item downloaded on my kindle. Thanks for the help!
> 
> ALSO I found this posted on stephanie meyer's website .. "June 2008 Update: In response to the outrageous number of emails that I have received with questions concerning Midnight Sun, I talked to Stephenie this weekend and she asked me to let everyone know that Midnight Sun is her next project. She has not yet finished writing it (and there is no timeline set up, so we all need to put a lot of effort into being patient for a while longer), but she is definitely still planning on having it published. And, after Breaking Dawn comes out, Stephenie will have much more time to focus on writing Midnight Sun"


Yes, but read the later August 2008 update (at the top of the same page). The June one was written BEFORE the manuscript was leaked. The August one was written after it was leaked and she was pretty PO'd & changed her tune.

_"So where does this leave Midnight Sun? My first feeling was that there was no way to continue. Writing isn't like math; in math, two plus two always equals four no matter what your mood is like. With writing, the way you feel changes everything. If I tried to write Midnight Sun now, in my current frame of mind, James would probably win and all the Cullens would die, which wouldn't dovetail too well with the original story. In any case, I feel too sad about what has happened to continue working on Midnight Sun, and so it is on hold indefinitely"_


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's something for you Twilight movie fans. And haters. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=daTTOyu-E1w&feature=player_embedded


----------

